# freebsd-update from 11.1 to 11.2: bad hash error



## dogcow (Jul 10, 2018)

`freebsd-update` is giving me a heck of a time while attempting to upgrade from 11.1 to 11.2-RELEASE.

At first, I thought there may be a corrupt file on one of the update servers, because even after deleting the entire contents of `/var/db/freebsd-update` multiple times and letting `freebsd-update` download everything all over again, I would wind up with an error complaining about a bad hash on one file. However, no one else is complaining about this, and I have also tried different update servers with no relief.

What could be going on?

I examined the contents of the .gz file it complains about, and it contains the `base.txz`, `lib32.txz`, and `ports.txz` distfiles from 11.1-RELEASE.

Any pointers in where to proceed from here are appreciated.


----------



## Chris_H (Jul 16, 2018)

Is this still a problem?
Perhaps drive related?
Just confirm. It might help to reboot(8) to single-user mode (tick option 5 from the boot menu).
Then run fsck(8).

HTH

--Chris


----------



## SirDice (Jul 16, 2018)

Is there a proxy in play? That may have downloaded a corrupt file and you keep getting the corrupt file from the proxy's cache?


----------



## Anand Suresh (Jul 17, 2018)

Here is what I'm seeing.


```
# uname -ro
FreeBSD 11.1-STABLE
# freebsd-update -v debug fetch
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 3 mirrors found.
Fetching public key from update4.freebsd.org... fetch: http://update4.freebsd.org/11.1-STABLE/amd64/pub.ssl: Not Found
failed.
Fetching public key from update5.freebsd.org... fetch: http://update5.freebsd.org/11.1-STABLE/amd64/pub.ssl: Not Found
failed.
Fetching public key from update6.freebsd.org... fetch: http://update6.freebsd.org/11.1-STABLE/amd64/pub.ssl: Not Found
failed.
No mirrors remaining, giving up.
```


----------



## SirDice (Jul 17, 2018)

freebsd-update(8) only works for -RELEASE versions. You cannot use it to update -STABLE.


----------



## dogcow (Jul 17, 2018)

Thanks to all for the replies. I don't know what was going on, but odd as it is, it seems to have been a problem with my ISP - as soon as I moved the machine onto another network, everything downloaded correctly.


----------

